

A tale of two cultures (2010) - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2010/09/tale-of-two-cultures.html

======
monochromatic
Interesting anecdote. I wonder how the current reddit admins would handle
something like this.

~~~
theVirginian
I don't think anyone would notice or you would get shadow banned before it got
to this. If they did it would become a meme for a day or two. There are entire
subs that are (likely) just malware reporting home. The new rules seem to be
more about preventing abuse of other redditors rather than preventing abuse of
the site itself.

~~~
twowordbird
Do you have any examples on hand of subreddits like this?

~~~
theVirginian
[http://www.reddit.com/r/A858DE45F56D9BC9](http://www.reddit.com/r/A858DE45F56D9BC9)

[http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/10/reddit-powered-
botne...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/10/reddit-powered-botnet-
infected-thousands-of-macs-worldwide/)

I don't know if this one is specifically but there are other subs like this
one, some of which might be used for purposes other than malware but as you
can see with the ars article it certainly has been done.

